

What do you think of my upcoming color matching game for iOS? (work in progress) - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGpvGgjztq4

======
amichail
Horizontal, vertical, and diagonal lines connect circles of the same color.

A move is made by selecting a column. Any color match with at least one of its
two circles in that column will have them shrunk.

Roughly, circles in between will change to that color and gaps in between will
create circles of that color.

When a stack of circles lands, it will be automatically selected with behavior
as above.

